# Wordsworth the library cat



## bluemilk

Watton Library in Norfolk VA. has a spokescat named Wordsworth. I think this is a good thing,for libraries AND catkind! People will come from all over to see the library kitty,and no place with books is complete without a cat. Bookstores used to employ them to protect their stock from mice,and many bookstores have 1 on on premises just to add charm. At Dorian Books down the street,they have a huge sumo-ka of a cat named Ernie. Ernie's so friendly! When you pet him,he'll yowl for more!


----------



## Straysmommy

Awww, I didn't know that about bookstores... I know that the Greek islands advertise their stray cats as part of the charm of the islands, and stray cats are all over their postcards and photography and art. There are tons of cats because there's so much food from the sea all around, in the seaside restaurants. I also love a pet store in my neighborhood because they adopted a stray kitten to live in the store. She sleeps there when the store closes, and during the day she's at the store and sunning at the door. What's a pet store without a pet?


----------



## maggie23

that is so awesome. every kind of store, library, nursing home, etc...should have at least a few resident kitties. :yellbounce


----------



## Jacq

I used to work at a bookstore, and we had our resident cats (Himalayans, Gump and Boom-Boom). They were sweet but so old they might've been furniture. The best was when Gump would sleep inside the glass display case, and freak people out when he'd suddenly move to look up at them.


----------

